# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Chiều mưa xứ Huế

## pham2408

Ai đã từng sống ở Huế chắc sẽ không bao giờ quên được hương vị và những món ăn ở Huế. Nhưng điều làm tôi nhớ nhất ở Huế đó là những cơn mưa và những ly cà phê cũng như hương vị của nó. Có lẽ không nơi nào trên đất nước Việt Nam này có nhiều quán Cà Phê và giá lại rẻ như ở Huế. Năm 2003 lần đầu tiên tôi bước chân đến Huế, tôi chọn một *khách sạn giá rẻ ở Huế* để nghỉ ngơi cho cuộc hành trình của mình.

Tôi nhớ lúc đó là lúc Huế bắt đầu mùa mưa. Lần đâu tiên tôi biết đến một nơi mà mưa nhiều đến như vậy, Mưa dầm dề, ngày này hết ngày khác, tuần này qua tuần khác, Lần đầu tiên xa nhà của người con trai mới lớn như tôi, Và đây cũng chính là lần đầu tiên tôi thấy nhớ nhà.Ngồi nhìn từ cánh cửa sổ của phòng trọ nhìn mưa, nhìn bầu trời đen nghịch. Không có từ ngữ nào diễn tả hết cảm xúc lúc đó.......



Tôi nhớ lần đầu tiên uống cà phê ở Huế là 1 buổi chiều mưa lúc đi ở học ôn về. Ngồi ở một quán cà phê cốc ở đường Nguyễn Trường Tộ, lần đầu tiên tôi đi uống cà phê 1 mình, cái cảm giác lúc đó sao mà nhớ mãi, ngoài trời mưa lất phất, tiếng hát của ai cứ vang vãng bên tai

Chiều nay mưa trên phố Huế

Kiếp gian hồ không bến đợi

Mà mưa sao vẫn rơi rơi hoài..... "

Và cũng chính buổi ban đầu đó, tôi lại có một sở thích khác người đó là đi uống cà phê một mình những lúc trời mưa, để được nhìn ngắm mọi người tất bật hối hả về nhà hay đi đâu đó trong những cơn mưa, và đón lấy một chút buồn, chút chạnh lòng, chút cô đơn những lúc trời mưa.

Nếu bạn đã từng ở Huế bạn sẽ cảm nhận được những nét rất riêng của xứ Huế. Không ở nơi nào quán Cà phê lại nhiều đến thế. Mỗi buổi sáng thức dậy việc đầu tiên của người ở Huế là đi uống Cà Phê, không phân biệt đẳng cấp tuổi tác, nghề nghiệp. Đây chính là một thói quen rất hay của người Huế. Dù bạn là Giám Đốc, hay anh sinh viên nghèo, hay dân trí thức, bác xe ôm, anh thợ nề, Tất cả đều có thể ngồi chung một bàn với nhau, chia sẽ với nhau những điều trong cuộc sống hay đơn gian hơn là bàn về một sự kiện nào đó hoặc chỉ là một trận bóng đêm qua.....

Có lẽ chính điều giản dị tưởng chừng rất đổi bình thường ấy đã làm một nét rất riêng của Huế. Để những người đi xa Huế như tôi mang theo những nổi nhớ da diết không bao giờ vời ....
*DANH SÁCH KHÁCH SẠN THEO THÀNH PHỐ*
Khách sạn An GiangKhách sạn Bến TreKhách sạn Biên HoàKhách sạn Buôn Ma ThuộtKhách sạn Cà MauKhách sạn Cần ThơKhách sạn Cát BàKhách sạn Côn ĐảoKhách sạn Đà LạtKhách sạn Đà Nẵng

Khách sạn Đồ SơnKhách sạn Đồng NaiKhách sạn Hạ LongKhách sạn Hà NộiKhách sạn Hà Nội mở rộngKhách sạn Hà TĩnhKhách sạn Hải DươngKhách sạn Hải PhòngKhách Sạn Hàn QuốcKhách sạn Hồ Chí Minh

Khách sạn Hòa BìnhKhách sạn Hội AnKhách sạn Hong KongKhách sạn HuếKhách sạn Kiên GiangKhách sạn Lào CaiKhách sạn New YorkKhách sạn Nghệ AnKhách sạn Nha Trang

Khách sạn Ninh BìnhKhách sạn Ninh ThuậnKhách sạn PattayaKhách sạn Phan ThiếtKhách sạn Phú QuốcKhách sạn Phú YênKhách sạn PleikuKhách sạn Quảng BìnhKhách sạn Quảng Ngãi

Khách sạn Quảng NinhKhách sạn Quy NhơnKhách sạn SapaKhách sạn SingaporeKhách sạn Tam ĐảoKhách sạn Tam KỳKhách sạn Thanh HóaKhách sạn Tiền GiangKhách sạn Vũng Tàu

----------

